
Smenu, a command-line advanced selection filter and a menu builder for terminal - pgen
https://github.com/p-gen/smenu
======
cyborgx7
This is like dmenu but it stays in the terminal. I've needed something like
this in the past before for some scripts. Neat.

~~~
epicide
I used dmenu as my main application launcher for a few years. I switched to
Mac a few years ago and still miss dmenu and dwm (or just tiling window
managers, in general). Could just be rose-tinted glasses, however.

Anyone who hasn't seen suckless.org (where dmenu comes from) should look
through what's on there. It has some really small and often useful tools.

~~~
rhaps0dy
Spotlight is kind of like dmenu but it also searches for files and stuff.

I do agree on the tiling WM bit :(.

~~~
epicide
You can configure what Spotlight indexes. I turn off a lot of it so that it
doesn't suddenly use a bunch of CPU indexing things that I don't care about.

System Preferences > Spotlight > Search Results

------
gwn7
I've been happily using vis-menu which is a fork of slmenu which is a terminal
version of dmenu: [http://martanne.github.io/vis/man/vis-
menu.1.html](http://martanne.github.io/vis/man/vis-menu.1.html)

vis-menu is distributed with vis:
[https://github.com/martanne/vis](https://github.com/martanne/vis)

This project seems fine as well; though the examples seemed a bit complicated
to me. I guess I'll need to rtfm.

